# Trapped Gas Pain - Ileocecal Valve stuck?



## senorbill

I have suffered with a *trapped gas pain* for years and have tried *gluten free, dairy free, antispasmodic drug*. The only thing that seems to work is a yoga position holding my *knees to my chest* until I feel some gas released close to where the *ileocecal valve* is located and occasionally pass a lot of gas also..

Usually I am ok with normal BMs, good diet, and exercise, no alcohol or drugs.

Then sometimes a couple hours after I eat I get a *congestion in my intestines* which builds up until I need to relieve the pressure with the yoga position. If I cannot do the knees to chest because of where i am the pain seems to move down and settles in the genitalia area.

What I am wondering is if I could have a *stuck shut ileocecal valve* from time to time and by adding pressure by squeezing my abdomen I am opening it.

All comments will be appreciated.


----------



## usagoldie

My Chiropracter has said that is wht I have. My gastro Dr. said, hogwash. I think there is merit in this. When I press hard over a kitchen counter, I feel like I will pass out, but then the pain passes for a time. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## senorbill

I am still trying to understand what I believe is a trapped gas problem and recently have been giving myself ileocecal valve massages.

You can find much written about it by putting "ileocecal valve massage" in google. This valve can get stuck open or closed, and either way can be quite harmful. Trapped gas in the small intestine could mean a closed valve preventing gas passing to the colon and on.

I am sure diet, exercise and emotions are factors, but if there is a simple massage that gives relief, it seems better to me than taking potentially harmful medicine.

Also, I have been getting acupuncture treatments for the same thing. So far all this seems to be working, but only time will tell and I will keep posting the results.


----------

